# TSTRAUB's 4ch learing prop controller board???



## mhein68 (Jul 28, 2019)

hi all, i know it has been awhile since discussed... Does anyone have a board for the TSTRUB's 4ch learning board? I am returning to animatronics after a long period... Did a Exorcist spinning head prop back in the early 90's (first moving prop in our haunted house at the time) and then progressed to a Prop1 system... I am studying picaxe now.. Also wanting to learn working with circuits like the two banger and 4ch learning board.... Any help would be appretiated


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check with Tim Thompson for the 4 channel board. I don't think he's on here much anymore but you can message him on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001717785653


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I would suggest the Arduino 4 and 8 bangers by Mickojay here on the forum. they are way easier to work with and quite inexpensive to build. I actually bought one of Tim's boards and a preprogrammed PIC chip, but never built it because the Arduino ones came to fruition about the same time. check out this thread
https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41196


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Batbuddy said:


> I would suggest the Arduino 4 and 8 bangers by Mickojay here on the forum. they are way easier to work with and quite inexpensive to build. I actually bought one of Tim's boards and a preprogrammed PIC chip, but never built it because the Arduino ones came to fruition about the same time. check out this thread
> https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41196


I have no dog in this fight but I do think it is unfair to compare the two controllers if you have not even used one of them. I am all for informing folks about alternative solutions to their needs.
I have led or taken part in large make and take builds of both controllers and have built and used both of them (I have an 8 channel setup sitting on my bench waiting to be installed in a box). Each controller has its strengths and weaknesses. 
TSTRAUB'S board that the mhein68 originally inquired about (also known as the Scubaspook board since Tim is the one to talk to) is a very reliable and easy to use board, IF YOU KNOW HOW TO SOLDER. However it does cost a little more if budget is your primary concern. Plus it is only a 4 channel board and doesn't have the option of using solid state relays. Being a button banger, it is easy and quick to program.
Both boards may have a place in your haunt. Just check them both out and choose what works best for you.


----------



## rkkcarver (Sep 22, 2014)

I do have one maybe two extra boards. Do you by any chance have a parts list/ BOM and instructions mine got lost in our move


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

rkkcarver said:


> I do have one maybe two extra boards. Do you by any chance have a parts list/ BOM and instructions mine got lost in our move


I'm sure Tim has updated files but you can find the ones I can find on my Dropbox link - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0obssew8609no2w/AADy5vkTMMdv-QGGmkD1HMQXa?dl=0
Tim also has some video's on his YouTube channel that might help you get yours setup - 



 and 



Hope that helps.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

halstaff said:


> I have no dog in this fight but I do think it is unfair...


With all due respect Halstaff, Why would you even say that? I never designed either of these methods and just because I didn't build the one kit doesn't mean that I didn't do substantial reading and understand the processes of them both.I'm not sure if you are finding fault with my recommendation or my knowledge about a particular controller, but I am only about offering solutions to others needs not campaigning for a particular individual/product. I know that you have designed many controllers and I have used some of them. Please don't think I was nay-saying any particular product. My intent was, in all reality, to make the OP aware that if he really wanted a Tstraub controller I had one that I may be willing to part with... I suppose I could elaborate on what I see as the strengths of the Arduino based controllers but that may open me up to more ridicule. I have the utmost respect for Tim and his design. He certainly is much more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Batbuddy said:


> With all due respect Halstaff, Why would you even say that? I never designed either of these methods and just because I didn't build the one kit doesn't mean that I didn't do substantial reading and understand the processes of them both.I'm not sure if you are finding fault with my recommendation or my knowledge about a particular controller, but I am only about offering solutions to others needs not campaigning for a particular individual/product. I know that you have designed many controllers and I have used some of them. Please don't think I was nay-saying any particular product. My intent was, in all reality, to make the OP aware that if he really wanted a Tstraub controller I had one that I may be willing to part with... I suppose I could elaborate on what I see as the strengths of the Arduino based controllers but that may open me up to more ridicule. I have the utmost respect for Tim and his design. He certainly is much more knowledgeable than me.


I'm so sorry. My bad. No ridicule meant.
Everyone has there own opinion about which controller is "better" or "easier to use". They each satisfy specific needs. Check both out and choose what works best for your situation.


----------



## mhein68 (Jul 28, 2019)

rkkcarver said:


> I do have one maybe two extra boards. Do you by any chance have a parts list/ BOM and instructions mine got lost in our move


Yes I have the parts list yet... Please email me at [email protected].... let me know price w/shipping Thanks! Mike


----------



## mhein68 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you all..Batbuddy, Halstaff, Rkkcarver for your help...I didnt mean to get anything stirred up...sorry..


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

mhein68 said:


> Thank you all..Batbuddy, Halstaff, Rkkcarver for your help...I didnt mean to get anything stirred up...sorry..


Not on you at all! You asked a valid question. This was all on me. Everyone is welcome to their opinion and I should have kept mine to myself.
I hope you are able to get your board up and running and doing its job of scaring kids on Halloween!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

No worries, All. Halstaff is a great guy I appreciate his apology, I was being sensitive, sorry for that. I do still have that board and chip if anyone wants it...I just prefer the GUI interface of the Arduino controllers.


----------

